# Seachem Excel



## JoshP12 (24 Jun 2020)

Hi all! 

Those of you that dose Seachem Excel daily (not to fight an algae bloom, just as a maintenance) do you Just follow the daily dose on the bottle? Or do you do a double?

When I am referring to daily dose, I am referring to the 5ml per 50 gallon (not the super initial dose). 

Josh


----------



## JoshP12 (25 Jun 2020)

Seem to have found this thread: https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/easycarbo-vs-flourish-excel.1837/ 

Seems like daily dose is good .


----------



## alto (25 Jun 2020)

Green Aqua use Seachem Excel (different results than with similar products) daily (but I suspect more for its  algecide properties) 

There is a fantastic tank (journal) hiding somewhere on ukaps where Seachem Excel was the only added carbon (but damned if I can find it again  )


----------



## rebel (25 Jun 2020)

Daily use is helpful for plant growth. Just don't overdose.

Remember plants do get used to it so they do potentially miss it when you stop.


----------



## Zeus. (25 Jun 2020)

rebel said:


> Just don't overdose.



Currently dosing 75ml daily in 500l to eradicate Riccia   No (known) deaths so far - Taking a big risk but it seems to be working. The 2% dose for a week didn't hit it hard enough IMO


----------



## rebel (25 Jun 2020)

I've never had riccia flourish in my tanks...


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jun 2020)

Hi all, 





rebel said:


> I've never had riccia flourish in my tanks.


It doesn't really enjoy life with me either any more. I used to have enough to describe as a floating scum, but now it just about persists in among the floating plants, but only as <"very skinny single plants">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## tiger15 (25 Jun 2020)

I used to dose daily double and 5X after water change for months before I had CO2.  The algae suppression claim is real, as I observed died back of BBA, but the liquid carbon claim is uncertain as I couldn't tell or have seen proof that it is actually happening.  Now that I have CO2, I no longer dose Excel daily but still does 5x after weekly water change to suppress algae.  The carbon claim by Seachem is theoretical based on  similarity of the 5-carbon structure of Glutaldehyde and intermediate photosythetic compounds.   If excessive algae can suffocate plant growth, then cleansing plants of  algae will  restore growth, but it is not equivalent to improving growth with liquid carbon.


----------



## JoshP12 (25 Jun 2020)

Thanks for all of the advice everyone! @alto when I found out Green Aqua used it (mentioned in one of there videos) I was intrigued. I also read @Zeus. mentioned in a thread that he went there and the tanks looked gorgeous. 

On the contrary, Jurijs (as mentioned in that same GA video) claims it is poison and would never use it. 

Does ADA use an algaecide? 

@tiger15, I started to think that the claims for plant growth was actually because it kills all algae and like you mention removes any chance of suffocating plants. 

@rebel I was at a higher dose and have slowly dialed it back now. 


I was in this line of purist thought, then I caved and added purigen because I just wanted to minimize maintenance. Then I had a good handle on the growth and minimal algae but wanted to reduce more maintenance so I started dosing excel. 

Josh


----------



## becks (26 Jun 2020)

I don't doubt its carbon source, vodka, vinegar, and even sugar are all carbon supplements dosed into reef tanks


----------



## JoshP12 (26 Jun 2020)

Crazy things these chemicals. 

After more research, I have decided to simply cease dosing it into the aquarium and keeping it in the garage for if I ever actually need to do temporary doses etc. 

Thanks for all the info guys. 

Josh


----------

